# Best Neo Geo Pocket flash card?



## Meegol (Feb 11, 2021)

Ive been thinking of getting an old NGP but the games are fairly  hard to get, is there a decent affordable flashcart out there for this unit?


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 12, 2021)

Your choice is either the Flash Masta ($60) or GameDrive ($95)

The cheaper one can only hold one game at a time, whereas the other is the more typical kind with SD card and menu system.


----------



## Meegol (Feb 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Your choice is either the Flash Masta ($60) or GameDrive ($95)
> 
> The cheaper one can only hold one game at a time, whereas the other is the more typical kind with SD card and menu system.


yikes, I bought an everdirve for gba and the gbc but i cant justify it for the NGP, the library is too small, 45 US games and only about 1/3rd are decent...


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 12, 2021)

Meegol said:


> yikes, I bought an everdirve for gba and the gbc but i cant justify it for the NGP, the library is too small, 45 US games and only about 1/3rd are decent...


If you think about it the price is actually more reasonable than the GBC everdrive. I always go by how many games could I buy for the same price, in the NGPC case it's barely one.


----------



## Meegol (Feb 25, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> If you think about it the price is actually more reasonable than the GBC everdrive. I always go by how many games could I buy for the same price, in the NGPC case it's barely one.


i guess i ate my words. I ended up buying a Game Drive.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 25, 2021)

Let me know how you like it. I've had a Flash Masta for years but hardly use it due to the hassle of uploading games from PC every time I want to swap.


----------



## Meegol (Feb 26, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Let me know how you like it. I've had a Flash Masta for years but hardly use it due to the hassle of uploading games from PC every time I want to swap.


welp there are detailed reviews on YT, but I like it because i never have to remove the cart from the NGP. You can flash about 5-7 games based on how big the files are, and if you choose to erase a game and flash a  new one you dont lose you save game which is cool. I really plan to play on my NGP when I get it modded soon.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 26, 2021)

There's a great new Retro Pixel screen that is nice and big. I've got the older one which is much smaller and needs a bezel to cover the gap. It's still pretty good though.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ngpc-backlit-lcd-mod.550305/


----------



## Meegol (Mar 2, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> There's a great new Retro Pixel screen that is nice and big. I've got the older one which is much smaller and needs a bezel to cover the gap. It's still pretty good though.
> 
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ngpc-backlit-lcd-mod.550305/


right, I only have slim ngp's so im waiting for those models to come out, the ebay dude said they should be out this month, but we'll see. BennVenn also said he's releasing his own screen very soon.


----------

